# Cindy Lou.......♥



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy Lou's life in her new home is a whole different world than how she started out in her young life. A shelter called YGRR in the early spring of 2009 to say they had a six- month-old puppy who had been surrendered because her owners were not able to sell her. Cindy Lou had spent all of her time in a basement and she was now terrified at the shelter. YGRR immediately agreed to bring Cindy Lou into the program and she was taken to the veterinarian to be spayed and given her YGRR tattoo.
Cindy Lou spent the next four months at Riverview gaining confidence and learning how to live in the real world. Because the staff went slowly, Cindy Lou was not overwhelmed, and became more and more curious as new adventures presented themselves--especially when lots of treats were involved! Eventually, she was put on the active adoption list and the search began for her new home! Although Cindy Lou was confident here at Riverview, she was still shy with new people and situations. A couple who loved to take walks in the country and lived in a quiet neighborhood was called to meet Cindy Lou. They also had a securely fenced in yard. They immediately were taken with what a sweet Golden girl Cindy Lou was and didn't hesitate to take her home. Her adopters have checked in a few times to let us know that Cindy Lou is doing just great and they are totally in love with her. They feel very lucky to have her in their lives.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a pretty girl and wonderful story. I'm so glad she found someone to give her the life she deserves.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Another happy ending... thanks for posting these


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I always love reading these stories! It sounds like she has a great life now!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy Lou*

Cindy Lou is just gorgeous, just like Princess, who was adopted by my in-laws
Alison and Jim Brown!!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

What great news for Cindy Lou  What a happy ending!


----------



## westy258 (Jul 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup... The Yankee GR Rescue does such a good job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just beautiful and I am so happy to hear she got her furever home. I always look forward to these stories.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a wonderful story!!!
I am so glad that Cindy found a loving forever home.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great story!! Thanks for helping this beautiful girl.


----------



## Scout's and Rosie's Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad to see Cindy Lou found a home. We adopted Rosie from YGRR in July, she had been there for almost a year, rescued from a puppy mill.


----------

